# Seat Covers for Tesla Model 3



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For More information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/seat-covers-for-tesla-model-3

Many Tesla owners want to protect their Model 3 seats from dirt, grime, moisture, spills, abrasion, pets, and yes... kids! And, they want to carefully protect their interior with seat covers. These seat covers were custom-designed specifically for the Model 3 (these are not universal seat covers) to conform to the unique shape of the front and rear seats - preserving the seats of the Model 3. These seat covers are offered in five corresponding color options and includes complementary piping that accentuates the form-fitted nature of the seat covers and gives your Model 3 interior a high performance look.

In addition, our seat covers include cut-outs for seat belts/child latches along with a storage pocket for the front seat back, allowing rear seat storage of books, light devices, or small toys, and two front seat pockets for smartphones or other small devices or objects. The front seat covers have a specially-designed opening on the window-side bolster to allow for the front seat airbag deployment. Made in the U.S.A.

Our seat covers are made from neoprene-the material of choice for high quality automotive seat covers. Neoprene is a synthetic rubber fabric, maintaining good chemical stability and flexibility over a wide temperature range. It has a smooth soft feel, and in our seat cover application, provides a cushioned seating surface. The neoprene surface of our seat covers is tufted and seamed to follow the upholstered look and shape of Tesla's Model 3 seats. The neoprene fabric is approximately 2 mm thick with piping that is approximately 5 mm in diameter. The piping follows the outside perimeter of the seat cover and seat back surface.

All seat cover fastening straps are made from high-strength woven polyester fabric with plastic side-release buckle clip fasteners that provide a strong, secure connection. Our neoprene has nylon bonded to both sides for easier installation, better fit and ultimate protection. We use only the best quality blended CR neoprene. Also, the neoprene in our seat covers is laminated with nylon on both sides, making it twice as strong. No rubber touches your seat material which is especially important with high quality automotive seats. Please note: All seating surfaces are 1/2" foam padded for extra comfort and added protection.

*Front Seats*































​_From top to bottom: Custom-designed front seat covers; proper fitment over headrests; openings for airbag deployment, extra pockets small items located behind knees; covers/protection for center arm rest_

*Rear Seats*















​For More information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/seat-covers-for-tesla-model-3

****When Placing an Order, please *USE CODE: KITTY5* to *receive $5.00* off your order of $50 or more, or click the link below. https://evannex.com/discount/KITTY5

For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:
[email protected]


----------

